# kayak models for my daughter



## danceronhooves

as far as a beginner boat... I'm a little taller and bigger than your daughter, but I LOVED my EZ by wavesport. I had one of the older ones with no drainplug, but it is a solid boat: easy to maneuver, easy to roll, good ballance, always felt stable, etc. It's really forgiving: it has good edges to navigate with, but isn't so slicy that you are constantly getting flipped. 

If you want to go with something newer, the EZG is a good one, too....


----------



## Geezer

The EVO is a smaller EZ and might work a bit better at her size. Then bump her up to an EZ when she grows out of the EVO.


----------



## EP

If you want your daughter in more of a river runner, the small Mamba is a great baot. It has a little more volume than some of the "playboat/river runners" but is really forgiving and fun to paddle.

As your daughter is smaller and might eventually want to start to play around, there are alsio some great boats out there that aren't classified as river runners, but are great to paddle. The small Kingpin is an awesome boat, it is still stable and comfortable even though it is also a playboat. There are lots of good boat choices out there, ultimatly I would make sure your daughter is in something comfortable and something she feels confident in.

Good luck finding something! Eleanor Perry


----------



## holley

How about the small Perception Method? You can probably find one pretty cheap, and it's a great beginner boat. Small enough to learn to maneuver well, but still stable through the rapids. It's not so slicey that she will be upside down all the time, but she can still surf it and put it on edge to practice play moves.

The Dagger Juice is also a fun boat that comes in a smaller size, and I think it might be considered more of a crossover boat...like a river-running-playboat. Could also be a good option.


----------



## Anna Levesque

If your daughter is a beginner then I suggest a river runner like the Mamba 7.5 as Eleanor mentioned. The Mamba is a great boat that is really stable and easy to roll. And the 7.5 is sized for small paddlers. If your daughter is pretty aggressive and athletic then you could put her in a 'crossover' boat such as the small Dagger Juice or RX and she'd probably do great. You want her to have good introductory experiences so make sure she's comfortable and stable.

If you're looking for teaching tools you can check out my instructional DVDS for women at www.watergirlsatplay.com

I'm glad that she wants to learn and I hope that she develops into a great paddler!


----------



## brokenpaddlejon

Check out the Fun series by Jackson. It sounds lke she might be a good fit for theFun 2. The Jackson Kayaks are taylored to family type stuff. The fun is a Hybrid boat River Runner/Play Boat. It would be good to learn in and allow her to have fun and grow into later in terms of the type of boating she might want to do.


----------



## hanala

I am 5'3", 110 pounds. My first river runner was the Inazone 220. While it is an older model of boat, I loved it. It was stable in the rapids. I also was able to surf and spin it (once I learned how.) I suggest this boat to people who want to learn in a river runner. I should mention that I started off in a creek boat. I know there is alot of talk about learning in a creek boat vs. river runner. My two cents, I was glad to learn in the creek boat. It was easy to learn how to roll and gave me more stability to learn my paddle strokes and edge control. I still have the creek boat (Micro 220). I am now in the Jackson 2Fun. I love it, but I don't know if I would have wanted it as my first boat. I think I might have been upside down more than I would have liked  Of course, this makes for a great roll! Just my thoughts. Hope she has fun.

AG


----------



## COUNT

I'm 5'1", 135. I paddled the Inazone 212 and 220 for several years and loved them both. They weren't the boats I first paddled but they were the boats I finally started to progress in. I really like the edge cut (like a trapezoid with the shorter base on the bottom) because it had enough that you could learn to edge but it was not catchy at all. It was a great river-runner that I eventually took down some big volume rivers, you can still learn to throw ends in it, and it's fairly easy to roll. The Jacksons are super easy to roll but I felt like they had no primary stability whatsoever which would make a beginner paddler spend a lot of time upside down (I paddled the 2Fun and Star). I would also recommend the EZ, Rx, and 7-0. Best of luck.

COUNT


----------



## Trout_Bobber

Bliss-Stick RAD


----------



## moshe

*EZ or Juice*

I loved the EZ. When i was learning I demo'd lots of boats and that one suited me for stability and easy rolling. But your daughter is smaller than I am. 

I will say that starting in a fun playable boat, vs. a purely river runner as some of the other chicas did, I seemed to 

1) progress faster as I was more willing to try to learn to surf/spin/ender/etc. and have fun doing it. Nothing better than finding safe play spots to work on that combat roll. 

2) I did not have to sell my first boat as fast to get a play boat so I could learn to surf/spin/ender. My girlfriends went through inazones to playboats in a season and a half.

So my vote EZ or Juice. I had both. Great boats. Good luck.


----------



## Norm

*thanks ladies....*

for your feedback & suggestions. that will help us. im gonna sign her up for lessons at rmoc in the spring.
 norm


----------



## gh

then you might want to wait till after the class. my first class was at rmoc and i got a chance to demo several boats and ended up changing boats after the class.


----------



## peterB

The Liqquid Logic Trigger has been the most popular boat for the smaller girls in my program. I have several at that size and it sits low enough on their hips, they feel confident in it, yet can still move it around. 

Peter
CRMS


----------



## Xriva18707

This is a super old thread. 

But we are looking at a used Inazone 212 for my 100 pound, 5'6" thirteen year old daugther. 

What is rhe specified paddler weight range for the 212 ?

Kevin


----------



## LSB

We have a Perception Jib that my kids have outgrown if anyone wants to trade or buy cheap.


----------



## buckmanriver

The Jackson 2Fun is a good first boat with your daughter's weight range.


----------

